# You look like a serial killer



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

today is my official 5th comment that I look like a serial killer at the job. I've gotten comments that my look, my eyes make me look like a serial killer. " You look like a serial killer"- 4 of those comments including today, the other was actually at the interview, Ever committed a crime?" which is strange since a background check was done before the interview to make sure if I ever did, I said no and was about to smile (fake smile) since I thought it was a joke, he said " Ever killed someone?" I said no, but he looked very serious about it.

Dexter and Law & Order SVU and Flashpoint are shows I like. A comment of looking like a serial killer is a complement actually. I guess they don't know the difference between the personality of serial killer types, serial killers can blend in with people, people with SA are more like mass murderers. I'm not a killer so calm down. I'm just saying that I actually like it, it's called respect.


----------



## Brasilia (Aug 23, 2012)

dude, that's awesome


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

Someone actually said this to me once. But in their defense I _was_ holding a bloody meat cleaver at the time.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Brasilia said:


> dude, that's awesome


lol what more is there to say?


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

A friend of mine used to point this out to me too.


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

And yet, I bet if you did turn into a serial killer there would be some old one on the TV talking to the news teams on the street:"Oh he was a loveely lad! I was so shocked when I heard what he did!! Always so quiet!"


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

At least they might think twice about screwing with you


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, my friends tell me I look like Ted Bundy, which, to me is a complement, because he was a pretty good looking guy despite the whole... you know, serial killing thing. But ever since I grew a mustache and dyed my hair blond, they say I look like Jeffery Dahmer-- and frankly, I'm not sure how that makes me feel. For reference, here's a picture of Bundy and Dahmer, respectively.


----------



## StrangePeaches (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't think its a compliment


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

StrangePeaches said:


> I don't think its a compliment


Well, I mean-- look at him (Bundy, I mean.), he's a good looking guy. Dahmer, not so much, but Bundy, I can see how women would flock to him.


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

You should capitalize on that and go to Hollywood. They would always cast you for villain/killer roles!!! You'll be famous liek this one huge angry looking chinese dude that was always the bad guy in Bruce lee and other kung fu movies haha. But seriously brah, you ever killed anyone?!?!?


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

TrcyMcgrdy1 said:


> You should capitalize on that and go to Hollywood. They would always cast you for villain/killer roles!!! You'll be famous liek this one huge angry looking chinese dude that was always the bad guy in Bruce lee and other kung fu movies haha. But seriously brah, you ever killed anyone?!?!?


----------



## TrcyMcgrdy1 (Oct 21, 2011)

Solomon's Tomb said:


>


Usually neither, but in this case, mostly stupid. I let my seriousness escape for a brief secodn there. :doh


----------



## Zaiaku (Nov 21, 2009)

Solomon's Tomb said:


>


Ted Bundy sort of looks like Bob Saget.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Well, now we know who to cast when they make a proper biopic of Bundy.


----------



## worldcitizen (Aug 28, 2011)

I've been told thrice, that I look like the victim of a serial killer. Don't know what they were trying to insinuate.


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

Zaiaku said:


> Ted Bundy sort of looks like Bob Saget.


That's what I was thinking.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

Zaiaku said:


> Ted Bundy sort of looks like Bob Saget.


But I think I'm less scared of Ted Bundy (if he somehow were still alive) than Bob Saget. After that last comedy special of his, man, a lot of **** died that night, I can tell you...


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

What does that even mean!?! Can someone describe what a serial killer is supposed to look like? Maybe it's your demeanor or facial expression. Although I don't get the vibe that you hide dead bodies in your basement, you do look a little intimidating in your picture. Very stoic. People get uncomfortable if they can't tell how you're feeling.


----------



## falling down (Oct 17, 2011)

I would have said 'yeah, 10 minutes ago and you're next' then waited for his next witty comment.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

Secretly Pretentious said:


> What does that even mean!?! Can someone describe what a serial killer is supposed to look like?


Sure, this is a serial killer...










This guy, too...










Hell, even this internet meme guy's a serial killer...


----------



## Secretly Pretentious (Dec 18, 2011)

Solomon's Tomb said:


> Sure, this is a serial killer...


Ah, so avoid people in masks and grungy clothing. Thank you.


----------



## arandomgirl (Aug 19, 2011)

People who appear to be serial killers are sexy :3


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

Brasilia said:


> dude, that's awesome


You beat me to it, I wish I looked a bit more murdery. Then again, maybe it means I'll seem less suspicious when I finally do off someone


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)




----------



## anonomousguy (Jan 27, 2010)

haha i get the same thing at my job, too.

on really bad days when i have to put up with a lot of unruly customers i'm told i get "this look in my eye".

once i was waiting for my shift to start in the break room and a guy walks (hesitantly) inside and asks if i'm gonna kill anyone.

anymore i just respond, "don't worry, you're at the bottom of my list so you have plenty of time to run away."

i'm not particularly proud of it or anything, at first it used to annoy me but now i just laugh about it or try to get funny reactions from people.


----------



## Ramon (May 24, 2011)

Male serial killers are usually handsome men (ted bundy) so gf them


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

worldcitizen said:


> I've been told thrice, that I look like the victim of a serial killer. Don't know what they were trying to insinuate.


I got something similar too, I used to bury my head/face into my arms during the morning announcements at school. It was mainly due to tiredness/apathy and the bright sunlight, a friend of mine nicknamed me "The FRV" by which he claim stood for "freshly raped virgin". :blank


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

If someone tells you this in your normal life (outside work), respond with the same attitude. Tell them how ugly, stupid, and socially retarded they all are, maybe even exaggerate to hurt them even more. Or tell them what a dumb cu*nt their mother is for not teaching them social skills.

However, if someone tells you this at work, it's probably best to just take it like a joke and walk away, or just ignore them. Any insult you hit them with can be used against you if they report you to human resources.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 28, 2008)

Nobody's ever said I look like a serial killer. :cry
I like to think they're just to scared to mention it.


----------



## Rick189 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lol.


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

My emotionless facial expression gives people the vibe that I'm about to hurt someone or rip your face of when you stare at me for too long.

Yes, I'm told like so. And in some cases I might truly feel like ripping off peoples faces for staring. So I geuss there's some truth.


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

MobiusX said:


> he said " Ever killed someone?" I said no, but he looked very serious about it.


What if you ask him "Is that a requirement for this job?"


----------



## Mersault (Dec 18, 2012)

joey22099 said:


> What if you ask him "Is that a requirement for this job?"


+10


----------



## ImWeird (Apr 26, 2010)

I thought this was a compliment. My girlfriend tells me that I look like a serial killer whenever I'm seducing her... Damn. I'm so hurt.

@OP

I wouldn't worry about it. Ted Bundy was sexy.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

this thread is gonna make me cry because it brings back memories of high school


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't people always ask you if you have a criminal record in some way? 

As for looking like a serial killer, beats me why they think that, you don't have the usual look people have when they are accused of looking like one o.o


----------



## Yori (Feb 15, 2013)

Can people here post a picture or link me to one? I wanna see


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> this thread is gonna make me cry because it brings back memories of high school


You were a serial killer back in high school  ?


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah... serial killers come in all different shapes and sizes... I'm not sure how you can look like a serial killer... strange. Maybe how you act is a bit off-putting for some ppl? idn


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> At least they might think twice about screwing with you


I agree. OP, you should use this fact to intimidate people and make sure they don't **** with you. Of course, don't do it to your friends and family, but you should with everyone else.


----------



## TheTruthIsOutThere (Apr 10, 2012)

joey22099 said:


> You were a serial killer back in high school  ?


:'( :'( :'(


----------



## joey22099 (Dec 18, 2012)

TheTruthIsOutThere said:


> :'( :'( :'(


It's okay. Won't tell anyone.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

ShadyGFX said:


> At least they might think twice about screwing with you


first thing that popped into my head

nobody will **** with you if thats the case


----------



## adamoman (Feb 23, 2013)

I get that all the time. Mostly because I do not smile often


----------

